# Maybe if I write it here, I'll get it done!



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Sometimes I wish DH would just yell at me about getting certain things done! But he won't.... he just goes with the flow, and says oh the house isn't dirty, it's "lived in".... But here are some things I need to do between tomorrow & Friday.....

~dishes & laundry; duh...  ....
~scrub kitchen, & bathroom's floors
~clean the cat box
~scrub the toliets, sinks, & showers
~vacuum the living room, bedroom, & steps leading to the boys' rooms
~scrub down all baseboards, mantles, doors, etc.....
~DUST! :bdh: 
~and tackle my backporch! this room is a little of everything, it's the 1st room we walk into when coming into the house, it's my laundry room, my sewing storage area (I actually sew at the kitchen table), etc......

Thanks for listening to my little rant! :grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have always found to-do lists to be self defeating :shrug: It just always seems so overwhelming when I see this long list of things that HAVE to be done. Then I procrastinate and feel really bad at the end of the day when I felt like I didn't get anything done. What I started doing a few year ago is this. I would come up with a list of things that needed to get done by the end of the week, or done wit in the week. I posted that someplace where I was sure to see it all the time. I would prioritize the things according to what was a MUST do and what could slide. Then each day I would begin keeping a list of things I had actually done. I was always amazed at just what I did get done in a day. It may not have been on my list but it was still stuff that needed doing. Then it sort of boosted me up a bit and I began just trying to get one thing on my list done a day. Pretty soon most of them would be done.

It works for me.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I finally decided to use the timer method. Set it for 10 minutes. When it goes off I am done. Usually I end up doing twice as much. It is just hard to get going some days.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I know what you are saying! MY hubby is the same way. He will never say hey don't you think you should get so and so done???? Never! He is a doll and I lvoe him for many reasons but, even when I am down about my weight he says " I love you. Just the way you are"... so I did what you said and just started making goals for myself. and it is wonderful to see all that I have gotten done. Sometimes I still get in a bad slump and feel overwhelmed but, then I just make my list, prioritize and go for it. Well, looking around I guess I better get a list going too.... thanks for the extra push. Good Luck and let us know how you are making out. I'm starting with the back room so I can move my sewing from the kitchen to the spare room. Oh that room is overwhelming!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

The only thing I did not get to yet was my backporch..... But I will be home all day tomorrow, soooo guess what my plans are? 

I hope to finish ALL laundry that is laying around, get to that back porch, & SEW the rest of the day!

I will be all alone; DH & boys are hunting!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Good for you! I still didn't get that darn room done, oh well...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

After letting my place go for awhile I finally broke down and did it all the other day.
Mopped..and promptly spilled a whole cup of coffee on it. Mopped again.
Vacuumed.. every room except the kitchen has carpet. (yep, even the bathroom..eewww)We are slowly ripping it all out.
Dusted
Caught up on all laundry
Took big bag to charity thrift of stuff DS outgrew
Decluttered all surfaces
The list goes on.. it didn't last and I still have two rooms of hard construction..bricks,drywall,buckets etc.. laying around, but it still looked and felt great!!!!!
There is no better pick-me-up in the world than a clean house, no matter how briefly the cleanliness lasts.


----------



## albionjessica (Oct 25, 2005)

It's funny to see this posted here, because my husband is the same way. I love his kindness, but I wish sometimes he would get on my case a bit more. Once I left a crockpot half-full of chili sitting on the counter in the corner for a week. I could have sworn that I put the left-overs in the freezer. (This was just after our son was born.) After a week, I was cooking supper and without a word he took the mouldy pot outside and dumped it in the trash. I was mortified that I had done that and not even noticed it, and I felt so guilty that he ended up having to take care of it.

I finally had to start riding myself over little things by leaving sticky notes and lists on the walls. We have a daily chore list (dishes, vacuuming, sweeping, mopping, check the mail, take out the trash, dust one room, do one load of laundry, 15 minutes of sewing, etc) and that helps me to remember what to do daily. It also helps if I'm sick or incapable of doing the chores... my husband just looks at the list to see what needs to be done.


----------

